# Discussion with an Eastern Orthodox Friend



## Romans922 (Sep 11, 2008)

My friend who used to be reformed has since turned Eastern Orthodox and my other friend and I have been discussing this with him. He has since said what follows, setting up ground rules for our discussion (this follows my ground rules of discussing based on Scripture and not tradition).

Would you go for this????


HE SAID:

Alright guys. I think I may be ready to resume the discussion within the next few days. I'll let you know when I'm actually "prepared" I'm going to agree to the resumption of this dialogue on the following terms.

1. I set the agenda I will decide which issue we discuss.

2. We discuss things issue by issue and we can vote on when to stop talking about an issue.

3. In discussing the various issues we will discuss them in the context of human history as well as the context of Scripture, both are fair game.

4. If I feel the need to take a few days to answer something, I will. You guys can too, really its ok. I do not wish to be flooded with long posts, I think this is something we can all agree to because it can get cumbersome and we can get lost in the minutia of the post. this is why I suggested issue by issue as opposed to system by system. I have a business to attend to and unfortunately I still have a night job that requires my attention.

5. Each of us will agree to give the other the benefit of the doubt. I'm not calling you guys heretics for being Protestants, I expect the same. I understand that either one of us is right, the other is wrong or we are both wrong, but we don't need to constantly hound that point, you know I am an absolutist when it comes to most things.

6. We will have a point counter point discussion. If we are discussing say... Sola Scriptura we will respond only with posts relavant to that, we will not pull in another unrelated issue (escatology for instance) unless it is closely related. Sola Scriptura, History and Church Tradition/Church Fathers are closely related, and it would not be a stretch to bring that up in the context of Sola Scriptura. I realize to quote John Piper "everything relates to everything" but I think we need to break things down (at least I do, I'm not a professional scholar, I'm just a painter sparring with two professional scholars.)

7. I think we should enjoy doing this dialogue. I realize ultimately that someone is right and someone is wrong, but I think we should listen and at least try to understand each other, even if we wind up in sharp disagreement.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Sep 11, 2008)

well, it sounds like fair rules to me.

I dunno how histocial we can get (pre reformation) but it still sounds like an intresting debate.... Though for instance- if he very clearly won i doubt youd convert, so i dont see debates as useful- I always thought the purpose of debate is taht someone goes from point A to B.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 11, 2008)

You might want to bring up Patriarch Cyril of Constantinople - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He was an Eastern Orthodox patriarch who basically embraced Calvinism.

Here is his confession:
The Confession of Cyril Lucaris (Eastern Otrthodox)
especially chapter 13, 14, 15, 17


----------



## JM (Sep 11, 2008)

The Orthodox view : The Myth of the "Calvinist Patriarch"


----------



## Staphlobob (Sep 11, 2008)

Given his "rule #1," he sounds like an intellectual coward.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 11, 2008)

Staphlobob said:


> Given his "rule #1," he sounds like an intellectual coward.



Well, 

I think what he is doing is making it a fair ground. You see I and my friend (#2) who will be in this discussion with him are both pastors, both protestant (meaning we have both been to seminary). My EO friend used to be reformed presbyterian, studied more than most, but this change to EO is all new to him. He doesn't know how to argue for their side very well. So he is, I assume, trying to keep it so it is more fair for him.

???


----------



## py3ak (Sep 11, 2008)

I would object to rule 1. I would promise to discuss any issue he raises, but let him know that I have some key issues as well. If he's concerned about being snowed by too much, tell him he can raise two issues for every one you bring up.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Sep 11, 2008)

I would just say upfront which issues you want to discuss and give him time to get ready..

"freddy, Id like to discuss SOla scripture, Sola Fide to start with. when you feel like your ready to begin on these issues let me know"

that way, he knows what you want to discuss. but it also allows him time to deal with the "Im new to EO, now what". No i dont see it as intelectual cowardism. Why would it be? would you expect a guy who converted from Catholicism to protestantism to be able to instantly be able to take on catholic apologists?


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm sure you aleady are but I'll say it. Pray for him. 

Spurgeon said something along the lines of "If people will go to hell they will have to leap over our bodies to do it!"


----------

